# FS:Rotkeil Severums and Texas cichlids +Price drops!+



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Large former breeding pair of Rotkeil Severums F~6 -7" and M~8-9". $25 each obo. They are separated now and I would not recommend attempting to breed again. Would prefer to sell separately.

Male









Female









Short bodied Pearlscale (Texas) Cichlids approx 3" $20 each. Have 2 Males and 2 Females available. They have successfully spawned and will easily spawn again given the chance.










Texas cichlid breeding pair defending territory - YouTube <----- Texas cichlid Video


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

These are great fish and are coming from a great guy. Calvin takes great care of his fish. Good luck with this sell.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

sunshine_1965 said:


> These are great fish and are coming from a great guy. Calvin takes great care of his fish. Good luck with this sell.


Thanks alot Paul!

Severum pair is OBO if someone can provide an AMAZING home for them.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Bump it up for some great fish from a great guy.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

I agree wish I had room no vacancy here lol looking at getting a 210 or 300g soon........lol good luck with the sell! very nice fish seen myself very clean healthy tanks/fish


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

the lovers broke up? That sucks! Sorry calvin. Best remedy is a tank of 6+ adult sevs.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

AWW said:


> the lovers broke up? That sucks! Sorry calvin. Best remedy is a tank of 6+ adult sevs.


Seems to be that way. I can't keep them seperately so I'm hoping someone can provide a larger community home for them. 6+ adult Sevs in my tank would be chaos. Wish I could afford a larger tank but it's not possible right now.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

New Years Eve bump!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Happy 2013! Bump. Added new pics.

Also wanted to say that the male Severum is only aggressive towards his former mate. He's very docile towards other tankmates. Doesn't even chase the Buenos Aires tetras in his tank.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bumpin....


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump! Will consider trades for a 3"ish FEMALE Red Parrot cichlid.


----------



## phyeung (Feb 10, 2012)

Immus21 said:


> Bump! Will consider trades for a 3"ish FEMALE Red Parrot for my larger 4-5" male Parrot.


How to identify female or male in Red Parrot? Just wonder?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

phyeung said:


> How to identify female or male in Red Parrot? Just wonder?


As far as I know females will have blunter dorsal and anal fins. Also the female "bits" will be rounder. I am really sure I have a male although unconfirmed. I saw a side veiw pic I may be able to tell...


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

bumping it up.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Free bump for nice fish!!!!!!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Now willing to separate the former Rotkeil Severum pair. Gave them another chance and it was a total failure. I now believe splitting them permanently is the right thing to do. $35 each obo. The Pearlscale pair is now in a separate tank with a batch of free swimming fry.  Seem to be very good parents! Still looking to trade for a female red parrot! Nice bump eh?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump it up!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Will be at JnL Aquatics this Saturday picking up a tank for a family memeber. If anyone wants any fish I'll bring them along. Time not firm yet but most likely late morning or early afternoon. Will confirm tomorrow.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

All still available. Still want to work out a trade for a female blood parrot. Would trade either of the Severums for a female Parrot. May be able to meet in Tri cities next weekend. PM for details!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump it up.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump it up please wih price changes and added another 2 Pearlscales!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump it on up.


----------

